# Broken leg...



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

One of my doelings broke her back left leg.. I have no idea how... I saw her in her in the field crying and limping.. so .. we took her to the vet,and she got a cast on it.. its gonna cost $300 all together  but.. anyway,she is almost 2 months old(one more week) they said she can not get the cast wet AT ALL..so I put her and mom in a different pen.. and locked her in a good barn.. well.. the baby can hardly walk..and the mom was running around and stuff, it was just not working out.. so i've been milking mom and trying to get her to take a bottle..not working much.. :/ I got the baby to eat some leafs,and grain... and some water.. she inside the house right now,and I don't know what to do.. we have no solid even ground that I can put her and mom in.. where she won't get wet... what did you guys do for a goat that broke there leg?


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

keep her and mom in barn 1 week . she will be fine .we cast our goats it is alot cheper. cast cost about 5 bucks. good luck with her. :hi5:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it was a completely broke... My mom don't want me to put her in with Honey (the kids mom) we do have a goat barn..but its dark.. and i'm afraid to hot in there..


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I really think she needs to be with mom..but my mom, don't think so, and she won't let me put her in with her..cause she says there is no where to put her..idk what to do.. She can't stand up on her... so I have to lift her up every hour or so, so she can go to the bathroom... she can walk a little,but it has to be even ground..else she falls over..


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Did the vet prescribe your poor little girl some pain relievers? It would definitely help her recovery and mobility. She is likely hurting quite a bit, so she doesn't want to stand and move.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> Did the vet prescribe your poor little girl some pain relievers? It would definitely help her recovery and mobility. She is likely hurting quite a bit, so she doesn't want to stand and move.


Nope.... I do have some Penicelin through...?


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

My mom is gonna go run to the store,and get some baby asprin for her. I think she is running a fever..she is really warm...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Penicillin is an antibiotic, so it won't do anything for pain. It is for if she has a bacterial infection. The baby aspirin will help. But goats need a fairly large dose because of poor absorption from the rumen. Fias Co Farms has the dosage as 325mg (one regular sized aspirin) per 10lbs. 

A great medication (that the vet will have to sell/prescribe) is banamine, also known as Flunixin. It will relieve pain, swelling, and help reduce fever. It is given subQ, rather than orally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Penicillin is an antibiotic, so it won't do anything for pain. It is for if she has a bacterial infection. The baby aspirin will help. But goats need a fairly large dose because of poor absorption from the rumen. Fias Co Farms has the dosage as 325mg (one regular sized aspirin) per 10lbs.
> 
> A great medication (that the vet will have to sell/prescribe) is banamine, also known as Flunixin. It will relieve pain, swelling, and help reduce fever. It is given subQ, rather than orally.


 I agree... Banamine is a really good drug..

I'd get a temp on her first...she may have something else going on there. If it is high.. antibiotics should be given....

Has she had her CD&T or a (tetanus shot) yet? If not... she should...

I would keep her with her momma ...separating her now ...will create more stress... that she doesn't need right now.... Keeping her calm is best.

If she needs a smooth area...I'd maybe get someone with a tractor to scrape a area for her to be in. She needs to move around some. And falling down isn't good.

Where is the injury at? If the cast is way to high up on the leg and doesn't need to be then.... it will make it more difficult for her to walk. Also ...I hope the vet didn't put it on to tight, it is kinda strange ...that he or she... didn't recommend or give anything for pain and swelling in the first place. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you live in a rainy or wet area then she really should be kept in a barn or somewhere where she'll stay dry and not be able to move a whole lot. Maybe a dog kennel with a tarp over the top and straw or shavings cleaned as needed. I'd also keep her with her mom so she isn't stressed more. Also, definately get some pain meds into her. The vet should give you something for her. Breaks can be extremely painful especially for a goat...since they use all four legs constantly...she will move it wherever she walks.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Well thats the thing, I have no where to put her,with mom... the goat barn.. I can lock up ..but its dark and way to hot in there.. i have a little pen,with a nice small goat barn,with a pen..but the mom is a super jumper,and jumps over the 5 foot fence.. :/ I gave her some peniclen..she does have a fever. I'm gonna give her some baby asprin. I'm also gonna contact a small animal vet,and see if they finish up the process,cause the vet we took her too.. was in a like rush for some one reason,and they just wanted to put her down.,. :/ she broke it completely on the hock (sry,horse terms) i'm hoping the vet set it right,because it looks like its leaning toward the inside to me.. she is walking around some now. I'm now taking the mom out 3 times a day,and letting baby nurse..and hang out for awhile. Then I put mom up. (she goes with the other goats in the field) and the baby inside.. and Pam, yes the vet put a cash all the way up her leg.. half way over top..then stopped. I'll get pics,and post them.. i'm a little agervated I payed $150 just for this,and i'm not sure if they did it right.. I wish we had goat vets...  they want me to take her back in 4-5 weeks.. and do some thing else.. then after that, me and my mom get to change the bandages..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get some hog panels and open the barn door ...have the panels as the door? Does the momma jump because she has no food in where she is trapped or does she just jumps to jump....I would make sure.. she has plenty of hay in there if that is the case for her jumping.... or at least have the baby in there with a buddy....so she won't have to be closed in to such a small area..... 

Ouch the hock....that is awful...if the cast is all the way to the top...it would pinch her as she tries to walk.... Did they put soft gauze around her leg before they bandaged it for cushion? 

It is sad... they where in such a hurry...If you see it is cricked...you may want to say something to the vet.....they have to do it properly for it to set as straight as possible.... :hug:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Can you get some hog panels and open the barn door ...have the panels as the door? Does the momma jump because she has no food in where she is trapped or does she just jumps to jump....I would make sure.. she has plenty of hay in there if that is the case for her jumping.... or at least have the baby in there with a buddy....so she won't have to be closed in to such a small area.....
> 
> Ouch the hock....that is awful...if the cast is all the way to the top...it would pinch her as she tries to walk.... Did they put soft gauze around her leg before they bandaged it for cushion?
> 
> It is sad... they where in such a hurry...If you see it is cricked...you may want to say something to the vet.....they have to do it properly for it to set as straight as possible.... :hug:


My mom won't let me.. :sigh: she just assist on bottle feeding her,,and keeping her inside..   I don't know why, I keep trying to get idea's... even trying her up with a long lead rope.. but she won't.. i don't know what else to do without her blowing up on me..  I feel so bad to.. cause the mom is crying the whole time,and she can hear her baby cry for her.. and its making me sick almost.. I feel so bad for them    We've been milking mom also. The baby is not taking the bottle..hardly at all..but.. idk.. The baby goat is walking around now.. she some times drag the leg..a little,and has a hard time going potty, we have to help her,but putting my hand on her hip.. on the bad side..as a support. Yes i'm very angry at the vet ... they did put some gauze on the leg part.. I think (they did not let us watch) but from what i tell I think there is,but on top of the hip, the cast us starting to rub...so I got some vet wrap.. and fixed it up the best I can. Also is it normal of them to be put under (nappy time lol) for a broken leg? I heard it was scary to do it with goats.. but they put her under,and knocked her out..to do it.. I don't know why.. she is a gentle goat.. you touch her in anywhere and she just stands..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't know why your mom won't allow you to make things easier on the poor baby....I can't tell your mom what to do unfortunately...It is sad for sure an d unfair...  

Putting a goat under is very dangerous....she is lucky to of survived that...

The vet did not cast her properly.. if she is rubbing already.... the leg needs that cushion ...they needed to put on enough of it... in order for it not to do that.... Oh... I'd be very angry with that vet ...you paid for their knowledge ... to do things properly and they evidently didn't.....of course... it sounds like your mom... isn't going to fight with them about it.... I certainly would...but that is just me...  

It is good ...the kid is getting around however... if she is being rubbed... it will eventually make a sore ...creating another issue.... Feel her hoof and make sure her hoof isn't cold...it should remain warm..if it is cold ...circulation is being cut off.... and the cast is to tight...

I sympathize with you I do...I pray.. the kid will be OK and heal as quickly as she can.... :hug: ray:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I felt her foot, and it is warm. so thats good.. I'm def NOT taking her back to that vet, they want us to take her back in 4-5 weeks, and put her under AGAIN :hair: i'm taking her to a different vet. They also did not shave her at all.. they put this other wrap thing on her, that is sticky (not vet wrap) and is dirrectly on her hair.. :GAAH: she is getting skinny, still not really drinking from the bottle..  but she is eating grain, i'm praying my mom will come to her senses and put them together./. ray: ray: i'm afraid its not set right..but idk for sure.. i'm gonna get pics of her later.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think I can keep taking her out to go potty and stuff,and hear here and mom screaming to each other.. they NEED to be together... :sigh: :sigh: Got any tips on convincing mom???? :help:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tell her that her health is suffering from it, and that (if she is younger than eight weeks) it's too early to wean, her growth may be stunted.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Tell her that her health is suffering from it, and that (if she is younger than eight weeks) it's too early to wean, her growth may be stunted.


She is insisted on bottle feeding her.. :scratch: :shrug: I told her yesterday, that its much better for them to be with mom.. and went on about some stuff,but she kinda got mad..and said we have no place to put them, that Honey(the mom goat) won't jump out of, And said she don't wanna go out every hour to check on her... (i'll be gone Tuesday afternoon through Wednesday afternoon  for state hippololgy and I can't miss it.. mom would now allow me to either) so I don't know what to do...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dam raising is always best all the way around... Maybe have a good vet tell your mom.... it is best to have her with her momma...stress will not do her good and will delay in her healing.... also ..it will allow her to nurse... whenever she needs to and she won't lose valuable nutrients.. she needs to heal.....and be loved by her momma right now... she is depressed and in pain and if she isn't taking the bottle good ....that is a good indication ...things are only going to get worse.... with a risk of losing her......

No jump harness may work for that Doe...
http://compare.ebay.com/like/2210327933 ... s&var=sbar


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If she's not taking the bottle, that won't do her any good )=


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I know.. I told her that... but she just kinda mad.. and stuff so.. ya.. idk what to do.. either get my mom mad at me BIG time.. or just do with her. She told me earlyer,when I was trying the bottle and gave up,and said to her, I can't get to drink it,and she got took the bottle and tried,,and pretty much choked her :/ and then said, she is either gonna have to drink this bottle or from a bowl,so this is how its gonna be.. idk what to do  We've ALWAYS let the dam raise there kids, inless they rejected it, or were not taking them ...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, your mom wants her in so let's try to go with that. She is 8 weeks old so technically she's old enough to wean. And, yes, they are going to scream for each other...that won't hurt anyone...although it's annoying...they will get over it. If the baby gets hungry enough she will eventually take a bottle. I had a bottle baby boy in a dog crate in the house. He learned to go out with the dogs to piddle, really fast actually! We just swept up the poo, or the dogs ate it, lol. Be sure you cuddle her a lot, she will learn to love that and become a little "lap goat". Keep offering her the bottle...they like it surprisingly warm...be persistent...put a little karo syrup in the bottle (tsp) and on the nipple.

Good luck, if you are very concerned about the cast job, see if you can take her in to another vet for a consultation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you know of anyone.. that knows goats and you can trust? If so ..maybe see.. if ...they will take momma and baby for a while... until the kid can heal.... that way ...she can stay on momma longer and won't be stressed...then... you can go visit her and her baby...and help out.... take the feed over there for them as well... It won't hurt... for the kid to stay on momma...so she can heal better.... the nutrients from her own momma... is the best medicine along with good Alfalfa....and time.... :hug: 

Or even try... a school 4h couch....


----------

